# Ferrets and budgies/parakeets?



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm curious about owning ferrets and/or budgies at some point, and while I've researched, I enjoy info from owners. Have any pros and cons, tips, or similar tidbits on the pets? Please and thank you!! ;D


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have five budgies currently and they are pretty cool. They tend towards showy and bossy though, so for example they like to be the loudest thing in the room no matter what. They'll use angry squaks at any moment that displeases them. But they are such clowns! They are somewhat hard to socialize and there is the problem that they do best in pairs (especially if you can't have them out and on you every waking moment) but in more than one, the budgie is less likely to bond to you as a flock mate. They also can't really be kept around other birds as they tend to mob them and kill them or play in too rough a way. They live about fifteen years. 

As to ferrets, It really depends on your time and long term commitments. Ferrets don't rehome well so if you foresee a time you won't be the primary care giver for them arising, don't do it. They also will eat your rats if opportunity strikes. They need four hours out as a minimum a day, so with your rats that is five hours minimum to all. Descented ferrets still have a scent to them that is strong, but not unpleasant. They also have a tendency for late-life costly bills due to being descented, with adrenal gland disorders.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Ferrets need as much out of cage time that you can provide, but they are adaptable. I work a full time job and a part time job now, and my five ferrets have adjusted to the new schedule. Just make sure you give them extra love when you can.

If you get ferrets, please please please feed them a raw or whole prey diet. It will save you money on food (kibble is expensive) and vet bills. It also makes their fur softer and they and their poop smells less. They also poop less, since they have little waste from their food.

Ferrets are a joy to have. They know how to cheer you up and make you laugh.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> If you get ferrets, please please please feed them a raw or whole prey diet. It will save you money on food (kibble is expensive) and vet bills. It also makes their fur softer and they and their poop smells less. They also poop less, since they have little waste from their food.


'Raw or whole prey diet'- like mice or some other prey animal?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Raw is raw meat, organs, and bones. It mimics whole prey, so you have to portion it out right. Also, a regular raw diet lacks fur, so sometimes blockages occur. Fur helps digestion. Raw fed ferrets poops vary in appearance based on the meal.

Whole prey as in rodents of any kind, rabbits, chicks/chickens, quail, duck, etc. Whole prey fed ferrets have dry poops packaged in a fur casing.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, alright.  How would you recommend I get raw feed?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Grocery stores; meat section. I'd recommend joining the holisticferret60.proboards.com.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome, thanks! ^^


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I second joining holisticferret60.proboards.com if you are thinking about getting a ferret.


----------

